# CH CRENSHAWS GATOR



## workinpit21 (Mar 16, 2009)

WHAT DOES EVERYBODY THINK OF THIS DOG? I PERSONALLY THINK HE WAS ONE OF THE BEST DOGS DURING HIS TIME.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

workinpit21 said:


> WHAT DOES EVERYBODY THINK OF THIS DOG? I PERSONALLY THINK HE WAS ONE OF THE BEST DOGS DURING HIS TIME.


I need some pics and articles about him if anyone has some. I have a friend who has been searching for sometime now.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

CHAMPION GATOR
"I believe Gator to be one of the best producers ever. I 
believe the quality of his offspring exceeds......his grand sire, 
JEEP."
- J. Crenshaw




Better than Red Boy? Absolutely.
***revised by FIFTY. Oct. 1 2005


Since I wrote the original articles on this site under the handle of Mr. Jeep, we have 
seen quite a bit of interest in the Red Boy line, but I would now like to take this one 
step further in discussion and deal with what is truly a better all around dog.

To give a quick recap from my previous articles, - Red Boy dogs have been sought out for the 
gameness that they have been well known for, however with that said a pure, or overly tight Red Boy 
dog does have its shortcomings and many of these will be addressed here in this article.
The Red Boy blood while contributing greatly to gameness in a line also has a reputation of 
producing a dumber than average dog, hence the term dumb game. This becomes more apparent 
when higher percentages of this bloodline are used. There is also another drawback to this line 
when bred tight and that is in the quality of mouth that these dogs will produce. Tight Red Boy 
breeding's tend to produce dogs with average to below average bite. This is something that is an 
undesirable trait for those that are looking at being competitive in the world of fast lane competition.
The quality of Red Boy dogs has also diminished as the years have gone on as a result of popularity. 
Many people today are using tight Red Boy stock that is not based on proven dogs, therefore the line 
in its pure form is not much better then it would have been 10 years back.
So what is better than Red Boy? How can we avoid the mistakes of those that have only sought out 
gameness from this line?
Today the best of this line was a result of a cross of the Jeep blood into the Red Boy line itself.
At one time this would have been looked at as a cross, however today the Jeep/Red Boy line is so 
highly refined that it produces a dog that is as game as the Red Boy line, but without many of the 
negatives that have been attached to a tighter Red Boy dog.
So what is an ideal combination?
The Jeep/Red Boy dog is no longer a hybrid cross, but rather a combination of the best that these 
two lines have to offer. It has also been refined over the past 10 years now to produce a dog that is 
as game as a pure Red Boy dog would be, but without the high percentages of dumb, or soft 
mouthed dogs that the Red Boy line has been known to produce. Another benefit of the Jeep/Red 
Boy line was an increase in the quality of the overall dog. You now have a dog with an abundance of 
gameness, high ability, and a mouth that would rate in the average to above average range 
depending on the percentages of each bloodline used in its pure form.
The Jeep/Red Boy line seems to offer the best that both lines have to offer in a 75/25 combination. 
That would be a 75% Jeep dog, with 25% of quality Red Boy blood. The higher the percentage of 
Red Boy in this mix brings down the quality of this line, as the undesirable traits of the Red Boy line 
will appear.
The first dog to truly break out and demonstrate the power of this combination was White's Tab 
(ROM). Tab is a true 50% Jeep 50% Red Boy cross. Many of Tab's first successes where dog that 
came as a result of breeding to Crenshaw's Irene. Irene was a straight Jeep dog. The combination of 
Tab and Irene produced the first true tests of this theory. P. Rodriguez was one of the first to own a 
Tab x Irene dog and that dogs name was Gator. Gator made his championship into some of the best 
competition around in Rodriguez's hands. Later due to some financial issues Ch. Gator was sold to 
Crenshaw who brought out Gator for one more win into some of the finest that Mexico had to offer. 
The dog then became known as Crenshaw's Ch. Gator. Gator was a true 75% Jeep 25% Red Boy 
cross.
The story of Ch Gator starts in the deep south, born on the yard of A White he was soon sold to P. 
Rodriquez. He started his schooling at a young age & he was at the top of his class. Brought out for 
his first he simply over powered his opponent & won with ease in 39 minutes. Number two was 
hooked & he went in with a fury & it was over in 38 minutes.
At this point his stud career was started & Rodriquez was looking for number three. Finally the date 
was set for the thrird show. As always Gator was a bear for work & his keep went perfect. He was in 
great shape & all was made ready for number three. This match would be for his championship all 
three within one year. The day came & the time drew near. When Gator was released the out come 
was never in doubt as he was on top all the way. Now in a 37 minutes he was Ch Gator.
Many good bitches were bred to the little dog & it looked like he was quite a good producer of quality 
BULLDOGS. It looked like a great future for Ch Gator. But hard times fell on Rodriquez & he had to 
put his Ch Gator up for sale.
Crenshaw was in the market for the dog, especially since he was a double grandson of the great 
Crenshaw's Ch Jeep ROM. Crenshaw bought the dog & started looking for number four. Some 
thought that it was crazy to use Ch Gator again, but Crenshaw wanted to see for himself what the 
little dog was made of.
The match was made into the four time winner Bellon's Ch Chambooger, one that many said Ch 
Gator didn't have a chance of beating. Well someone forgot to tell Ch Gator. His keep went well & the 
two year lay off didn't seem to have too much effect on the little dog. The time was at hand & on the 
fly Ch Chambooger caught Ch Gator in the rear end, where he stayed doing of damage for the first 
twenty five minutes. Things didn't look too good for Ch Gator, but he started to get a little rough on 
Ch Chambooger & the tide turned. Ch Gator got up and started to work on Ch Chambooger who got 
behind & didn't like it. He was a whipped dog at 51 minutes. Gator came from behind to win a very 
tough match. I've heard a few critics of this little Ch Gator, some said he never should have took what 
he did against Ch Chambooger. I think you need to take into account something we call GAMENESS. 
he beat a four time winner that no other dog could stay with for even an hour. He never made a bad 
move & when he could he came to the top & gave as good as he got. Something we call 
GAMENESS!! Something that this little Champion knows all about.
Crenshaw's Ch. Gator was not only a successful combination of the Jeep/Red Boy line, but also 
ushered in a new generation of dogs that would be based on this successful combination. Gator 
unfortunately did not live an overly long life, but during his time that he was at stud he proved that he 
could reproduce these qualities. Crenshaw's Ch. Gator has since become an ROM producer.
Another dog that is becoming quite well respected, as a producer is a brother to Ch. Gator named 
White's K.A..
His sire Tab (ROM) is now part of the history of this breed, but because of his advanced age he has 
not been popular as a stud dog over the past year or so, and questions remain about his current 
state of fertility.
K.A. is without a doubt the best producing son of Tab (ROM) and Irene alive today. He is also a dog 
that has a significant number of highly respected offspring that are fast lane material in percentages 
that surpass that of his sire Tab (ROM) based on number of breeding's.
K.A. as mentioned above is solely owned by Pro Line Kennels. K.A. is not just a pretty pedigree dog. 
He's a well-proven game dog that is producing a caliber of offspring that are of the highest quality 
that can compete and win against the best that the world of fast lane competition has to offer. 
Scratchliner Kennels recently became aware of this when they lost with one of their finer bitches to a 
daughter of K.A..
So what is an yet even better combination?
It is another cross becoming well respected, that also comes from the likes of Mr. Crenshaw. That 
would be Jeep/Redboy/Rascal.
CH Rascal, a great 8xw, 1xl. Rascal produced more good dogs than many recognized. With 9 Ch.'s 
and 1 Gr.Ch. to his credit, Ch.Rascal has had a major impact on the dogs of today. A brother to 
Wood's Oso ***** and Boudreaux'Lupe, from P. CARVER'S BLACK SHINE bred to CARVER'S 
ORPHAN ANNIE II (2XW). Rascal bred dogs tend to produce dogs with average to above average 
bite, ruffness and excellent wrestling ability.
Gene's Lug POR is a great producing son of Jeep from Gene's Honey a daughter of Rascal J.R.
Rascal J.R., a very important factor in this line.
THIS DOG WAS THE BEST OF BOTH OF HIS PARENTS. HARD MOUTH, LOTS OF SMART'S AND 
DEEP GAME. When I say parents I mean CH Rascal and Creshaw's CH Honeybunch (which we 
know is Jeep's Dam also) making Rascal J.R. the key.
Now, for those looking to get in on the ground floor of the purest that the Jeep/Redboy/Rascal line 
has to offer, you should look no further than Caldwell's Dragon.
Dragon was bred and is owned by Cold Steel Pits. He is a true son of CH Gator from
CH CRENSHAW'S MISS POLLY . Miss Polly is a daughter of Gene's Lug from DUPREL'S SADIE. 
Sadie is a heavy bred Rascal bitch making Miss Polly 15 times the Classic P. CARVER'S BLACK 
SHINE and CARVER'S ORPHAN ANNIE II (2XW) breeding, making Dragon the complete 
Jeep/Redboy/Rascal line.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

CHAMPION GATOR
"I believe Gator to be one of the best producers ever. I 
believe the quality of his offspring exceeds......his grand sire, 
JEEP."
- J. Crenshaw




Better than Red Boy? Absolutely.



Since I wrote the original articles on this site under the handle of Mr. Jeep, we have 
seen quite a bit of interest in the Red Boy line, but I would now like to take this one 
step further in discussion and deal with what is truly a better all around dog.

To give a quick recap from my previous articles, - Red Boy dogs have been sought out for the 
gameness that they have been well known for, however with that said a pure, or overly tight Red Boy 
dog does have its shortcomings and many of these will be addressed here in this article.
The Red Boy blood while contributing greatly to gameness in a line also has a reputation of 
producing a dumber than average dog, hence the term dumb game. This becomes more apparent 
when higher percentages of this bloodline are used. There is also another drawback to this line 
when bred tight and that is in the quality of mouth that these dogs will produce. Tight Red Boy 
breeding's tend to produce dogs with average to below average bite. This is something that is an 
undesirable trait for those that are looking at being competitive in the world of fast lane competition.
The quality of Red Boy dogs has also diminished as the years have gone on as a result of popularity. 
Many people today are using tight Red Boy stock that is not based on proven dogs, therefore the line 
in its pure form is not much better then it would have been 10 years back.
So what is better than Red Boy? How can we avoid the mistakes of those that have only sought out 
gameness from this line?
Today the best of this line was a result of a cross of the Jeep blood into the Red Boy line itself.
At one time this would have been looked at as a cross, however today the Jeep/Red Boy line is so 
highly refined that it produces a dog that is as game as the Red Boy line, but without many of the 
negatives that have been attached to a tighter Red Boy dog.
So what is an ideal combination?
The Jeep/Red Boy dog is no longer a hybrid cross, but rather a combination of the best that these 
two lines have to offer. It has also been refined over the past 10 years now to produce a dog that is 
as game as a pure Red Boy dog would be, but without the high percentages of dumb, or soft 
mouthed dogs that the Red Boy line has been known to produce. Another benefit of the Jeep/Red 
Boy line was an increase in the quality of the overall dog. You now have a dog with an abundance of 
gameness, high ability, and a mouth that would rate in the average to above average range 
depending on the percentages of each bloodline used in its pure form.
The Jeep/Red Boy line seems to offer the best that both lines have to offer in a 75/25 combination. 
That would be a 75% Jeep dog, with 25% of quality Red Boy blood. The higher the percentage of 
Red Boy in this mix brings down the quality of this line, as the undesirable traits of the Red Boy line 
will appear.
The first dog to truly break out and demonstrate the power of this combination was White's Tab 
(ROM). Tab is a true 50% Jeep 50% Red Boy cross. Many of Tab's first successes where dog that 
came as a result of breeding to Crenshaw's Irene. Irene was a straight Jeep dog. The combination of 
Tab and Irene produced the first true tests of this theory. P. Rodriguez was one of the first to own a 
Tab x Irene dog and that dogs name was Gator. Gator made his championship into some of the best 
competition around in Rodriguez's hands. Later due to some financial issues Ch. Gator was sold to 
Crenshaw who brought out Gator for one more win into some of the finest that Mexico had to offer. 
The dog then became known as Crenshaw's Ch. Gator. Gator was a true 75% Jeep 25% Red Boy 
cross.
The story of Ch Gator starts in the deep south, born on the yard of A White he was soon sold to P. 
Rodriquez. He started his schooling at a young age & he was at the top of his class. Brought out for 
his first he simply over powered his opponent & won with ease in 39 minutes. Number two was 
hooked & he went in with a fury & it was over in 38 minutes.
At this point his stud career was started & Rodriquez was looking for number three. Finally the date 
was set for the thrird show. As always Gator was a bear for work & his keep went perfect. He was in 
great shape & all was made ready for number three. This match would be for his championship all 
three within one year. The day came & the time drew near. When Gator was released the out come 
was never in doubt as he was on top all the way. Now in a 37 minutes he was Ch Gator.
Many good bitches were bred to the little dog & it looked like he was quite a good producer of quality 
BULLDOGS. It looked like a great future for Ch Gator. But hard times fell on Rodriquez & he had to 
put his Ch Gator up for sale.
Crenshaw was in the market for the dog, especially since he was a double grandson of the great 
Crenshaw's Ch Jeep ROM. Crenshaw bought the dog & started looking for number four. Some 
thought that it was crazy to use Ch Gator again, but Crenshaw wanted to see for himself what the 
little dog was made of.
The match was made into the four time winner Bellon's Ch Chambooger, one that many said Ch 
Gator didn't have a chance of beating. Well someone forgot to tell Ch Gator. His keep went well & the 
two year lay off didn't seem to have too much effect on the little dog. The time was at hand & on the 
fly Ch Chambooger caught Ch Gator in the rear end, where he stayed doing of damage for the first 
twenty five minutes. Things didn't look too good for Ch Gator, but he started to get a little rough on 
Ch Chambooger & the tide turned. Ch Gator got up and started to work on Ch Chambooger who got 
behind & didn't like it. He was a whipped dog at 51 minutes. Gator came from behind to win a very 
tough match. I've heard a few critics of this little Ch Gator, some said he never should have took what 
he did against Ch Chambooger. I think you need to take into account something we call GAMENESS. 
he beat a four time winner that no other dog could stay with for even an hour. He never made a bad 
move & when he could he came to the top & gave as good as he got. Something we call 
GAMENESS!! Something that this little Champion knows all about.
Crenshaw's Ch. Gator was not only a successful combination of the Jeep/Red Boy line, but also 
ushered in a new generation of dogs that would be based on this successful combination. Gator 
unfortunately did not live an overly long life, but during his time that he was at stud he proved that he 
could reproduce these qualities. Crenshaw's Ch. Gator has since become an ROM producer.
Another dog that is becoming quite well respected, as a producer is a brother to Ch. Gator named 
White's K.A..
His sire Tab (ROM) is now part of the history of this breed, but because of his advanced age he has 
not been popular as a stud dog over the past year or so, and questions remain about his current 
state of fertility.
K.A. is without a doubt the best producing son of Tab (ROM) and Irene alive today. He is also a dog 
that has a significant number of highly respected offspring that are fast lane material in percentages 
that surpass that of his sire Tab (ROM) based on number of breeding's.
K.A. as mentioned above is solely owned by Pro Line Kennels. K.A. is not just a pretty pedigree dog. 
He's a well-proven game dog that is producing a caliber of offspring that are of the highest quality 
that can compete and win against the best that the world of fast lane competition has to offer. 
Scratchliner Kennels recently became aware of this when they lost with one of their finer bitches to a 
daughter of K.A..
So what is an yet even better combination?
It is another cross becoming well respected, that also comes from the likes of Mr. Crenshaw. That 
would be Jeep/Redboy/Rascal.
CH Rascal, a great 8xw, 1xl. Rascal produced more good dogs than many recognized. With 9 Ch.'s 
and 1 Gr.Ch. to his credit, Ch.Rascal has had a major impact on the dogs of today. A brother to 
Wood's Oso ***** and Boudreaux'Lupe, from P. CARVER'S BLACK SHINE bred to CARVER'S 
ORPHAN ANNIE II (2XW). Rascal bred dogs tend to produce dogs with average to above average 
bite, ruffness and excellent wrestling ability.
Gene's Lug POR is a great producing son of Jeep from Gene's Honey a daughter of Rascal J.R.
Rascal J.R., a very important factor in this line.
THIS DOG WAS THE BEST OF BOTH OF HIS PARENTS. HARD MOUTH, LOTS OF SMART'S AND 
DEEP GAME. When I say parents I mean CH Rascal and Creshaw's CH Honeybunch (which we 
know is Jeep's Dam also) making Rascal J.R. the key.
Now, for those looking to get in on the ground floor of the purest that the Jeep/Redboy/Rascal line 
has to offer, you should look no further than Caldwell's Dragon.
Dragon was bred and is owned by Cold Steel Pits. He is a true son of CH Gator from
CH CRENSHAW'S MISS POLLY . Miss Polly is a daughter of Gene's Lug from DUPREL'S SADIE. 
Sadie is a heavy bred Rascal bitch making Miss Polly 15 times the Classic P. CARVER'S BLACK 
SHINE and CARVER'S ORPHAN ANNIE II (2XW) breeding, making Dragon the complete 
Jeep/Redboy/Rascal line.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks marty that was a good read!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

He will be very pleased. You rock Marty! :thumbsup:

The only pic I can find is from pedigrees online. Anyone have any others of Gator?


----------



## workinpit21 (Mar 16, 2009)

good post marty crenshaws ch Gator was the shi$


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

wow awesome read...i wanna know more!


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

That was a good read awesome stuff


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

my new dog Dixie is suppose to be (still waiting on papers from chicago) jeep/redboy.http://www.gopitbull.com/album.php?albumid=314&pictureid=3899


----------



## derrty (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks Marty

Ch Gator ROM


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

derrty said:


> thanks Marty
> 
> Ch Gator ROM


Thank you!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Marty said:


> CHAMPION GATOR
> "I believe Gator to be one of the best producers ever. I
> believe the quality of his offspring exceeds......his grand sire,
> JEEP."
> ...


I love it, I love it. The history behind my doggy.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Very good read Marty!!


----------

